# Downgrade from .21 Firmware



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody have a link or can direct me to where I can donwload the .15 firmware zip...trying to root this bad boy from the latest .21 firmware.


----------



## Andyk1 (May 24, 2012)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Anybody have a link or can direct me to where I can donwload the .15 firmware zip...trying to root this bad boy from the latest .21 firmware.


Sorry it took so long but I just joined this site a few ago... Here ya go... http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1622628 With Directions to boot.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Andyk1 said:


> Sorry it took so long but I just joined this site a few ago... Here ya go... http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1622628 With Directions to boot.


Ya thanks...these files didn't work for me...but i have since found a working link somewhere on the net.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Some modified Wolf's tool for a one click method thats super easy. I like to do things like that manually but I tried the tool and it worked, with one click, just like advertised lol.


----------

